# Comparing 2 + 5 Archetypes (258, 259 and 125)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 258, 259 and 125 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having TWO and FIVE fixes (258, 259 and 125) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Pride and Avarice combine into a observant, detail-oriented personality that wants to understand people from a certain distance. This is quite a peculiar combination because the core needs are very opposite and will be alternating within the overall character;

• Double rejection stance ; the need for ignoring one's own needs and tending to one's feelings of being rejected by others is intensified;

• Mix of active and passive energy; very sponge-like mind;

• A bit more feminine energy;

• The relationship-seeking, befriending TWO is at odds with the solitude-seeking, observant FIVE;

• There is a very strong dichotomy between the TWO's emotional openness and need for closeness versus the FIVE's intellectual detachment and need for independence;

• Most likely combination to be viewed as being much more knowledgeable than they look like;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Energy Manifestation*

• 258s can have an imposing, menacing presence even when relaxed. They are constantly studying their environment for threats and power struggles;

• 259s are the least assertive of all tritypes and therefore don't have a very strong presence. They are very humble and gentle in demeanor;

• 125s are the most intellectual-looking of the three archetypes and the most likely willing to be actively helping people in a specific task by giving out detailed advices;


*Anger Manifestation*

• 258s are one of the most unpredictable tritypes and thus can have a volatile temper that can erupt seemingly out of nowhere when they feel wronged in some way;

• 259s have a very hard time getting angry because they don't want to be at odds with people. Beside that, it usually take them a lot of energy to be openly angry, so they usually keep it inside;

• 125s really don't like to get angry because this makes them really out of character. They prefer to suck up the frustration until they can take it anymore and bolt out of society to explode in private;


*Advices Given*

• 258s like to give out advices in a strategic, cunning way so that the recipient can win their goals effectively without getting too much in trouble. They are nurturing, but very firm about their help so that people can't refuse them;

• 259s may offer their help in a non intrusive way only as they are very shy about making a wave and prefer to give uncomplicated, practical help in order to be heard ;

• 125s like to dispense elaborate and detailed information that can help people for solving very specific problems. They can dwell too long on some elaborate information at times;


*Potential Problems*

• 258s are often so much in a controlling stance, keeping people from affecting them and instead injecting their personal intervention in their lives that they come across as being enigmatic, unpredictable and pushy. They can be so well garded that they can close themselves up to their own needs and vulnerable side, so much so that they may feel empty and desperately in need of love frome someone. There is an hypersensitivity to being impacted and lose control of oneself here;

• 259s may have a hard time being taken seriously a times because of their unassertiveness and overall gentleness. They are also one of the most prone tritypes to be exploited for their giving character and meek demeanor. Because of that, they may avoid stating their opinion or flat out start believing that they don't matter unless they make people happy (a ONE wing, either from NINE or TWO, exacerbate those tendencies);

• 125s can be so attached to its own procedures and standards that they can comme across as stubborn, demanding and intolerant. They can also become frustrated when helping people having less stellar standards than theirs. Also, people can complain about the archetype's know-it-all and haughty tendencies, even if its unintentional. Finally, they tend to overgive your time and effort then feel overwhelmed by all your commitments. You need to feel confident about the information you provide and control the way and amout of time you give to others in order to feel at ease with people;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 258s are triple rejection or relationist. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that try to distance and protect themselves from experiencing rejection and pain from feeling estranged. They are really adept at developing and using strategies in relation to observing and controlling human behavior. This is possibly the most unpredictable and malicious tritype, especially when unhealthy. The self-preservation subtype is more introverted, so the FIVE fix is intensified for the most part. This subtype is characterized for its greater need for independence and defense structures related to food and money. The sexual subtype often have a passionate strike and dearly protect their intimate circle against detractors. They can be surprisingly soft and tender-hearted but extert a great deal of control onto their close friends. Dominant social variants are a little more prideful and militant about what they know and may want to be a dominant figure in a group or selective society. They are the most intellectual and people-savvy of all three subtypes;

• 259s are triple removed and conflict avoiding. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that tries to get along with people without making a wave of any sort and keep a low profile. While 459 are sometime considered the shyest tritype, it is really the 259 that fits the bill better, as they are harder to convince to assert themselves. They mostly opt for being an observer and connect to people in a very unintrusive way. This tritype often have a dominant self-preservation instinct in their stacking and that makes them even more removed from their environment. With sp dom, they often display a slight childlike nature from the TWO fix and they can unintentionally be overprotected by they vulnerable look. For sexual variants, this tritype can be a little more needy and seeks to merge with a potential partner (NINE fix). This variant can also make really good one-on-one counselors or romance novelists. Finally, social variants are a bit more extroverted and intellectual, especially leading with FIVE. This 259 is more participating and engaging than the other two variants and can thus mistype more easily with other more outgoing tritypes;

• 125s are triple details and advising. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to help people pay attention to finer details in a structured and methodical way. They as usually very knowledgeable and like to use it to the greater good. They can very private and removed from their environment and have a bit of anxiety in finding ther right time and space to provide what they know. Self-prerservation dominant of this archetype like to provide concrete tips and guidelines and can appear more anxious and introverted than the other two subtypes. They are very humble and don't usually like to drag on long conversations unless required. Sexual 125s like to delve into deep thoughts and intellectual exchanges and may appear more emotional and possessive. They can also be less patient with other's incompetence and can be more pushy in their quest to seek intimacy and closeness. Finally, social subtypes with this tritype are naturally more involved with groups and can often take the role of a professor or expert of some sort in any given setting. They like to be known for their incorruptible nature and judicious advices;


*Potential Mistypes*

• Sexual ONES with a 125 tritype can mistype as a 258 because of the easier access to anger anb by being the countertype;

• Social EIGHTS with a 258 tritype can look like a 125 because of the mellower aspect of anger display, especially with a NINE wing;

• Social NINES with a 259 tritype can frequently mistype as a 125, especially with a ONE wing (looks more active and dutiful);

• Self-preservation EIGHTS with a NINE wing could potentially look like a 259 because of the introverted stance of the subtype;


*MBTI*

• 258s' most common MBTI types are : ESTJ (825), ENTJ (852), ESFJ (285) and sometimes ENFJ (285) or ESTP (852). While it's true that introverted Myers Briggs types can be this tritype (mostly INTJ or INFJ) the EIGHT and TWO energies naturaly align more with extroverted types. Perceiving types are less likely to be this archetype;

• 259s most common MBTI types are : ISFJ (925), ISTJ (952), INFJ (529) and sometimes INFP (952) or ISFP (925); it's very rare to find extroverted Myers Briggs types with this archetype and somewhat uncommon to see thinking types too. The former will almost always lead with TWO and the latter with FIVE;

• 125s' most common MBTI types are : INFJ (521), ISFJ (251), ISTJ (152) and sometimes INTP (512). Extroverted types are extremely rare with this tritype and judging types are more prevalent;


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 258s are naturally more assertive and in tune with their aggressive instinct, being an EIGHT fix. 125s and 259s are more cautious and in conflict with their inner anger;

• 258s are moodier and more unpredictable in day-to-day life than 125s and 259s who are much more even-tempered and calmer;

• 125s pay more attention to details and is attached to procedures, which 258s refuse to cooperate if said procedures are too complicated and deemed as obtrusive;

• 125s are more critical and expect more from others than 259s who are very less likely to tell people how to do things;

• 259s can appear as wallflowers in group settings, as they are very quiet and adaptable; 258s always have a strong, heavy presence despite being somewhat introverted;

• 259s are the most patient people of all the 27 archetypes since they want to preserve harmony in their environment; 125s can be internally annoyed by uncooperative people and might tell them to stop their behavior;

• 258s have a harder time trusting people and not testing their intentions while 259s are almost too trusting at times;

• 259s have a hard time looking objectively at their environment and seeing problems while 258s always seem to find conflicts within their surroundings;

• 258s are the protective mama bear; 259s are the comfy blanket and 125s are the yardstick of knowledge.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

It's a good thing I already knew all about my own dirty laundry, or these revealing posts would utterly shock me! :laughing: I hope everyone on PerC knows just how _malicious_ and cunning I am!


----------



## Shrodingers drink (Nov 30, 2018)

It seems appropriate that this exceptionally rare ENTP 5,1,2 enjoys steak tartare!


----------

